# what wear in january



## eka1 (Aug 11, 2009)

I shall becoming out cyprus on 20th Jan for three weeks stopping in ayia napa for thee weeks to check progress on the appartment me and partner are buying,i wonder if anyone out thereand tell to what wear in january i have onlybeen in may and sept used wearing shorts no socks at moment in its -8c and feezing here,we cannot wait to get out their
EKA 1


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

eka1 said:


> I shall becoming out cyprus on 20th Jan for three weeks stopping in ayia napa for thee weeks to check progress on the appartment me and partner are buying,i wonder if anyone out thereand tell to what wear in january i have onlybeen in may and sept used wearing shorts no socks at moment in its -8c and feezing here,we cannot wait to get out their
> EKA 1


For anyone coming over from the UK there are days when it is warm enough to go out in shorts and t-shirts during the day but it could also turn chilly if it rains and the sky is overcast. You need to make sure you have some warm clothes to slip on in the evenings and a waterproof jacket or something for rainy days.
It certainly will be a lot cooler than in September but it will feel warm for anyone who comes from the cold of the UK.

Veronica


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

You will see locals dressed in full winter gear and tourists in shorts and T-shirts. Like Veronica said, it is what you are used to. It does get cold at night though espcially if you are staying at a home/apartment not a hotel as the homes are not really built for the cold.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> You will see locals dressed in full winter gear and tourists in shorts and T-shirts. Like Veronica said, it is what you are used to. It does get cold at night though espcially if you are staying at a home/apartment not a hotel as the homes are not really built for the cold.


Cleo is absolutely right. Having been here 5 years we are dressed in warm clothes when we go down for a stroll along the front and it is so obvious who the holiday makers are as they are in shorts and T-shirts.


----------



## deks36 (May 31, 2009)

have to agree with above just got back from a weeks break over new year and was in shorts and T shirt everyday but i would pack long trousers at least 1 jumper and a rain coat just incase 
if you want to look local you need to go out as if you were going out in UK its quite funny to see really tourists walking around in shorts and T shirts and local all wrapped up 
feel sorry for any local that goes to uk in winter they must freeze


----------



## eka1 (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks all
eka1


----------

